# Calling Daisy The Fisher Dog!!!



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Meet your cousin the lab! One of my friends, a lab breeder, sent this to me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg5capd2fmQ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Soooooooooooooo cool. 

Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! Isn't that AMAZING! Different style than Daisy, Daisy stalks ... she stands perfectly still and quiet and she waits, you could hear a pin drop. But I have no idea what she would do if she caught a fish that big, I would be hysterical 

Cool video. I've seen this before, but I could watch it over and over, so much fun! His tail is wagging constantly. I'm impressed though, it can't be a small feat carrying that big fish out of the water flapping the way it is.

I love fishing dogs!! :bowl:


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What an awesome video!!


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow. That's very cool. And she carried it out by the fin. Love the dogs catching fish videos.


----------

